# Paiement en retard



## Karinne42 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles, 

Je rencontre un souci avec une maman. 1 an et demi que je garde sa fille. On doit arrêter début août cette année pour l'entrée à l école. Je n'ai toujours pas de lettre de licenciement etc bien sur! Chaque 1er du mois, je lui remets le coupon des heures et du salaire. Sur le contrat il est noté qu'elle doit me payer le 4. Chaque mois il faut que je réclame aux alentours du 7 et Chaque fois elle m'amuse oh Zut j'ai oublié ou pajemploi ne fonctionne pas ou mes virements ne marchent pas etc... tjrs un problème avec elle! ce mois n'y a pas échappé, je lui ai redemandé dimanche elle m'a dit jai oublié je m'en occupe tout de suite. Hier pareil et la on est le 12 mon loyer passe aujourd'hui, je n'ai toujours pas son virement et je sais que mon loyer va être refuser... honnêtement je n'en peux plus je sature... bosser des heures et des heures pour la gloire ... je ne sais plus quoi faire je suis arrivé à un point de non retour avec elle. Les plannings le dimanche soir pour la semaine... les paiements en retard.. 6 mois que je demande du coton pour le change elle ne l amene pas... elle ne veut pas que la petite boit l'eau du robinet ça fait 6 mois que je lui demande des bouteilles d eau elle n'en amène toujours pas.. je demande creme solaire et casquette dans le sac pour les sorties.. et ben non jamais de sac pour cette petite donc j utilise la creme solaire de ma fille et ses chapeaux quand elle était petite... ne respecte jamais les horaires. elle me dit demain 7h. Je me lève et prête pour 7h et la gosse arrive à 10h (oh elle dormait bien papi à pas voulu la réveiller ben voyons) je sature je n'ai plus envie de travailler avec cette maman mais je ne peux pas me permettre de démissionner. Quels sont nos droits quand un salaire en retard nous met dans la merde pour le loyer ? Merci pour votre écoute... j'aime mon métier énormément, ça ne fait que 2 ans que je suis ass mat mais elle m'a écœurée et ce n'est pas la seule.


----------



## violetta (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
A vous lire, je pense que vous manquez de fermeté et que vous devriez revoir votre posture professionnelle .
(On ne met pas de la crème solaire a un enfant sans autorisation du parent).
C'est toujours pareil, les parents savent très bien profiter des situations dès lors qu'ils ont en face d'eux des assmats qui manquent de professionalisme.
Excusez-moi d'être un peu dure mais c'est vraiment ce que je constate   et sur ce forum, et autour de moi.


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,

Alors déjà CE SOIR lui parler entre 4 YEUX 

Lui dire TOUT ce qui ne va pas 

D’autre part, DÉSORMAIS UN CHÈQUE le jour inscrit sur le contrat et que le chèque sera MIS en banque le jour écrit sur le contrat.

« J’ai un loyer à payer, et si ça continue mon propriétaire met FIN à ma location. Donc JE ne veux pas perdre mon contrat à cause de VOUS. »

Un moment donné il faut dire ce qu’il y a à dire. Vous verrez ça ira mieux quand on s’impose.

Tenez nous au courant.
Bon courage


----------



## Morille 30630 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Ton contrat finit bientôt donc ouf. 

Je te comprends c est déprimant  de pleurer pour son dû. 
Ce qui m inquiète C est que tu risques de galèrer pour avoir tes chèques de Juillet et août, si elle te paie quand elle veut. 

C Est toi qui prépare les coupons de fin de mois, à ta place pour juillet je lui remettrais les 2 juillet et août et lui demander 2 chèques que toi tu encaisser aïs à la bonne date. 

EElle fait bien les déclarations ? Car tu marques problèmes avec Pajemploi mais ça ça te regarde pas sauf si tu passes par Pajemploi +


----------



## Petuche (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je crois que moi j'irai plus loin... ce soir je lui dirai si demain pas de chèque et ben bous repartez avec votre enfant. Je sais ça ne se fait pas mais à un moment donné faut arrêter les c....
Et si rien lettre en recommandée  avec A.R.. ils sont marrants les PE ils sont pas payés eux ??
Il y a quelques années j'en avais pareil toujours des excuses à 2 balles, un soir je lui ai dit ''vous avez fait mon chèque ?'' Ha non j'ai oublié. Il habitait à une trentaine de km... j'ai répondu ''hé ben vous allez me le chercher je le veux ce soir sinon demain pas d'accueil. Je vous jure veridic... il a fait l'aller et retour le soir. Comme quoi il faut vraiment être dure parfois...


----------



## kikine (12 Juillet 2022)

Karinne42 a dit: 


> Bonjour les filles,
> 
> elle ne veut pas que la petite boit l'eau du robinet ça fait 6 mois que je lui demande des bouteilles d eau elle n'en amène toujours pas..


et donc ? j'espère que vous ne fournissez pas l'eau en bouteille?? car perso si elle ne me ramène pas de bouteille la petite boira celle du robinet.. contente ou pas
pour le salaire faites un référé au prud'homme avec demande de dommages et intérêt pour couvrir les frais de rejet de prélèvement


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Bonjour.
> A vous lire, je pense que vous manquez de fermeté et que vous devriez revoir votre posture professionnelle .
> (On ne met pas de la crème solaire a un enfant sans autorisation du parent).
> C'est toujours pareil, les parents savent très bien profiter des situations dès lors qu'ils ont en face d'eux des assmats qui manquent de professionalisme.
> Excusez-moi d'être un peu dure mais c'est vraiment ce que je constate   et sur ce forum, et autour de moi.


Pareil que Violetta alors vous faites comment avec l'eau pour la petite ??? pas d'eau du robinet donc quoi ? et le coton ? vous faites comment de votre côté avec cette petite ... soyez ferme dès demain pas de paiement pas d'accueil vous lui dites ... tant pis pour les conséquences à un moment faut arrêter les frais car dans deux mois vous reviendrez pour dire que vous n'êtes pas payée !!!


----------



## Karinne42 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux pas aller au parc et ne pas mettre de crème solaire à l'enfant quand il fait déjà 24 de bon matin!!! Il faut un minimum de bon sens quand même... je la mettrais en danger et ce n'est pas le but. La mère n'est pas contre lui mettre de la crème solaire c est juste que je la cite "ah Zut j'ai oublié" mais à chaque fois quoi...  non non j'utilise l'eau du robinet tanpis pour elle. Elle me disait que ça lui causait des problèmes de transit. Chez moi ce n'est pas le cas... non je lui ai toujours demandé d'utiliser pajemploi plus mais bizarrement chez elle "ça ne marche pas" depuis le début du contrat... je n'ai pas la petite cette semaine ni semaine pro car elle est chez son papa donc je ne vois pas la maman. Je viens d'avoir mon virement... mais c'est trop tard le loyer est passé avant, je pense qu'il sera rejeté demain.. à suivre.. merci pour celles qui me répondent avec bienveillance, les autres pas besoin de me faire un sermon je débute !! Vous avez peut être 10 ou 20 ans d'expérience ce qui n'est pas mon cas , certaines sont fermes des le début, d'autres non. Et certaines auront toute leur vie des PE très bien et respectueux, et d'autres tomberont souvent sur des PE irrespectueux... j'ai été une PE il n'y a pas si longtemps et j'ai toujours respecté ma nounou.. elle avait son chèque des le dernier jours du mois où elle gardait ma fille peu importe la date 22 25 ou 29. Et pourtant sur le contrat on avait coché le 3 ou 4 pour le paiement. Elle avait son planning 1 mois avant, jamais de dernières minutes. Des cadeaux à toutes les occasions. Quand ma fille était malade, je ne la mettais pas chez nounou et je ne déduisais jamais rien même si je savais qu'on avait le droit à 10 jours... un jour j'ai oublié d'amener le goûter pour ma fille je me suis excusée mille fois elle voulait me faire cadeau du goûter je lui ai dit hors de question je le paye et je lui ai aussi ramené des compotes et gâteaux pour ses petits enfants en excuse parce que j avais honte... et à la fin du contrat le montant de la prime de fin de contrat me paraissait tellement dérisoire pour tout le travail qu'elle avait fait avec ma fille que j'ai rajouté une part personnelle.. Enfin je sais pas je croyais que tous les PE étaient comme ça... Je suis vraiment tombée de haut depuis que j'ai commencé ce travail... vous avez raison pour la lettre recommandée mais maintenant qu'elle a fait son virement est ce nécessaire ? Vivement le 5 août en tout cas ..


----------



## Karinne42 (12 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Pareil que Violetta alors vous faites comment avec l'eau pour la petite ??? pas d'eau du robinet donc quoi ? et le coton ? vous faites comment de votre côté avec cette petite ... soyez ferme dès demain pas de paiement pas d'accueil vous lui dites ... tant pis pour les conséquences à un moment faut arrêter les frais car dans deux mois vous reviendrez pour dire que vous n'êtes pas payée !!!


Pour le coton, j'en ai acheté moi même et je lui ai augmenté mes frais d'entretien...


----------



## Karinne42 (12 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> bonjour,
> 
> Alors déjà CE SOIR lui parler entre 4 YEUX
> 
> ...


Ça fait 6 mois que je m'impose... on a eu beaucoup de prises de tête, elle finit toujours par dire ah oui je comprends je suis désolé je me rendais pas compte.. mais ça recommence le mois suivant.. Je ne me laisse pas faire mais c'est vraiment parler à un mur quoi... en tout cas merci chantou d'avoir répondu


----------



## violetta (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
C'est vrai que lorsqu'on débute,  on fait des erreurs, on n'ose pas trop dire les choses, on n'ose pas s'imposer.
On apprend de nos erreurs.
Visiblement, vous semblez dire les choses, mais cette maman ne veut rien entendre.
Me concernant, je n'aurais pas tolérer un tel comportement et j'aurais chercher un autre contrat pour poser ma démission. 
C'est un manque de respect par rapport a vous personnellement et par rapport a notre profession.
Pour qui vous prend-elle?
Et concernant la crème solaire, imaginez que l'enfant fasse une allergie....une creme solaire doit être destinée a l'enfant et déjà testée par les parents.
Certaines refusent d'appliquer de la crème solaire donc voyez que ce geste n'est pas anodin.


----------



## Karinne42 (12 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Bonjour.
> C'est vrai que lorsqu'on débute,  on fait des erreurs, on n'ose pas trop dire les choses, on n'ose pas s'imposer.
> On apprend de nos erreurs.
> Visiblement, vous semblez dire les choses, mais cette maman ne veut rien entendre.
> ...


Tout à fait... c'est ce que j'aurais dû faire depuis longtemps, je ne pensais pas que ça prendrait une telle ampleur... On se dit qu'on laisse passer une fois puis deux... Que ca arrive d'oublier... mais oui là c'est trop. Pour la crème solaire, j'avais demandé au rpe s'il fallait une ordonnance ou un protocole spécial. Elle avait vérifié avec la pmi elle m'avait dit non pas d'ordonnance, mais si possible crème solaire qui vient de chez les parents et testés par eux sur leur enfant mais aucune obligation... Il n'y a jamais le même son de cloche d'une pmi à une autre alors c'est compliqué de s'y retrouver


----------



## Petuche (12 Juillet 2022)

Petit conseil pour ton loyer téléphone à ta banque en leur expliquant que ton salaire est sur ton compte, si le prélèvement était hier ou ce matin ça doit pouvoir s'arranger sans que ce soit rejeté.
Bon courage


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Juillet 2022)

Après vous avez raison certains PE sont irrécupérable
Heureusement qu'il sont pas tous comme ça 😁
Le prochain sera le bon 👍


----------



## Karinne42 (12 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Petit conseil pour ton loyer téléphone à ta banque en leur expliquant que ton salaire est sur ton compte, si le prélèvement était hier ou ce matin ça doit pouvoir s'arranger sans que ce soit rejeté.
> Bon courage


Merci beaucoup, je vais tenter 👍


----------



## Karinne42 (12 Juillet 2022)

Ladrine 10 a dit: 


> Après vous avez raison certains PE sont irrécupérable
> Heureusement qu'il sont pas tous comme ça 😁
> Le prochain sera le bon 👍


J'espère que vous avez raison 🙂🤞🤞


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Juillet 2022)

Mais oui 
La preuve vous 😜


----------



## papillon (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Hyper pénible de travailler avec des PE de la sorte
Les oublis et les excuses bidon j'ai eu mon lot.. comment peut--on oublier de payer le salaire à son assmat alors qu'eux n'oublient pas de nous amener leur enfant chaque matin ! même pas honte !
Le fait de dire les choses, s'affirmer viendra avec le temps et je peux rassurer toutes celles qui n'osent pas encore le faire que très souvent, ça remet bien les pendules à l'heure et ce n'est pas parce qu'on aura ouvert notre bouche que les PE s'en offusqueront, bien au contraire ! certains se croient tout permis parce que AH ! je suis l'employeur mais qu'ils n'oublient pas qu'ils ont certes des droits mais aussi des devoirs et entre autre celui de payer leur salarié dans les temps !


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Juillet 2022)

Karinne42 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne peux pas aller au parc et ne pas mettre de crème solaire à l'enfant quand il fait déjà 24 de bon matin!!! Il faut un minimum de bon sens quand même... je la mettrais en danger et ce n'est pas le but. La mère n'est pas contre lui mettre de la crème solaire c est juste que je la cite "ah Zut j'ai oublié" mais à chaque fois quoi...  non non j'utilise l'eau du robinet tanpis pour elle. Elle me disait que ça lui causait des problèmes de transit. Chez moi ce n'est pas le cas... non je lui ai toujours demandé d'utiliser pajemploi plus mais bizarrement chez elle "ça ne marche pas" depuis le début du contrat... je n'ai pas la petite cette semaine ni semaine pro car elle est chez son papa donc je ne vois pas la maman. Je viens d'avoir mon virement... mais c'est trop tard le loyer est passé avant, je pense qu'il sera rejeté demain.. à suivre.. merci pour celles qui me répondent avec bienveillance, les autres pas besoin de me faire un sermon je débute !! Vous avez peut être 10 ou 20 ans d'expérience ce qui n'est pas mon cas , certaines sont fermes des le début, d'autres non. Et certaines auront toute leur vie des PE très bien et respectueux, et d'autres tomberont souvent sur des PE irrespectueux... j'ai été une PE il n'y a pas si longtemps et j'ai toujours respecté ma nounou.. elle avait son chèque des le dernier jours du mois où elle gardait ma fille peu importe la date 22 25 ou 29. Et pourtant sur le contrat on avait coché le 3 ou 4 pour le paiement. Elle avait son planning 1 mois avant, jamais de dernières minutes. Des cadeaux à toutes les occasions. Quand ma fille était malade, je ne la mettais pas chez nounou et je ne déduisais jamais rien même si je savais qu'on avait le droit à 10 jours... un jour j'ai oublié d'amener le goûter pour ma fille je me suis excusée mille fois elle voulait me faire cadeau du goûter je lui ai dit hors de question je le paye et je lui ai aussi ramené des compotes et gâteaux pour ses petits enfants en excuse parce que j avais honte... et à la fin du contrat le montant de la prime de fin de contrat me paraissait tellement dérisoire pour tout le travail qu'elle avait fait avec ma fille que j'ai rajouté une part personnelle.. Enfin je sais pas je croyais que tous les PE étaient comme ça... Je suis vraiment tombée de haut depuis que j'ai commencé ce travail... vous avez raison pour la lettre recommandée mais maintenant qu'elle a fait son virement est ce nécessaire ? Vivement le 5 août en tout cas ..


Justement si vous débutez perso je vous mets en garde et bienveillance ou pas il va falloir vous blinder perso je n'avais pas de forum à mon époque et je me suis faite avoir bien des fois mais avec les années on apprend de ses erreurs croyez-moi ! puis je me suis faite amie avec une collègue qui m'a donné de l'assurance et m'a boostée bien des fois ... alors oui les conseils sont bons à prendre car des PE comme celle-là vous allez en avoir bien d'autres car à lire tous les soucis sur ce forum certains PE n'en ont rien à battre de leur ass mat mais heureusement il y en a des bons mais ils se font rares ... même une collègue de mon petit village récemment à dû démissionner d'un contrat c'était la première fois et elle ne s'en remet pas ! et un autre de ses PE ne respecte pas les horaires arrivée et départ et pas d'appels en ce moment ici ! ce n'est pas un sermon on vous dit ce qu'il en est bonne fin de journée ...


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

On a toutes été au départ JE pense « fait avoir » mais on a + ou - limité la casse.

Mon 1er contrat …. Ça se passait bien SAUF une fois c’était un vendredi, dernier jour du mois, et m’envoie un sms que j’aurai mon chèque lundi.

Malgré tout je lui avais répondu NON je viendrais chercher mon chèque à la gare. Et, j’ai eu mon chèque à la gare.

J’ai appris longtemps après qu’elle s’était plainte à la PMI que j’avais réclamé mon chèque et que j’étais allée  le chercher.

La PMI est malheureusement souvent informée que des parents sont pas honnêtes et disent LEUR vérité.

Simplement soyez très précise sur vos contrats, au niveau salaire : indiquer la date du paiement (de préférence au début par CHÈQUE pour avoir le « pouvoir » de les contrôler car lorsqu’ils disent virement … il y en a qui mentent sur la date de l’opération. 

Et imposer que le chèque soit donné le MATIN car le soir « ah j’ai oublié » on m’a fait le coup UNE FOIS

Aussitôt rétorquer « me le donner CE SOIR » vous faites l’aller retour, j’en ai besoin impérativement.

La manière dont vous le direz, ils ne le feront « en principe » PAS 2 fois. 
Autrement c’est un chouette métier.


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Les conseils donnés sur ce forum ne sont pas des sermons c'est un partage de façons de faire plutôt. Quand vous êtes prête à 7h .A 8h30 9h vous partez en promenade si a 10h la maman appelle vous ne répondez pas .vous rentrez à la maison a 10h30 11h. Vous appelez la maman je suis très désolée j'ai attendu votre petite sans nouvelle j'ai pensé qu'elle ne venait pas et je n'ai pas entendu sonner mon tél .
Un exemple un jour un papa m'amène son grand de 2ans et demi a plus de 9h en couche de la nuit et pyjama .du genre mielleux il me dit je suis en retard vous pouvez changer A je dis oui pour aujourd'hui,est ce que vous sortez avec les fesses sales en pyjama .non mais c'est un bb .
2ans et demi. La prochaine fois A restera toute la journée en pyjama et sale. Et bien il n'y a pas eu une seconde fois. 
Il faut être ferme avec les parents . Ce n'est pas normal d'avoir des problèmes de banque quand on travaille il faut le dire a cette maman. Vous lui dites que si elle continue elle devra penser à payer les aggios de votre banque 
Surtout tenez bon si le contrat se termine .
Et surtout vous ne faites pas cadeau d'un centime


----------



## Karinne42 (12 Juillet 2022)

Oui ça reste un métier passionnant si on oublie les PE en fait... j'ai réussi mon Ep1 et Ep3, j'ai eu les résultats aujourd'hui alors ça remonte le moral 😊 Merci à toutes pour vos réponses, je vous lis souvent pour justement trouver des réponses à mes questions et puis aussi pour me dire que je ne suis pas la seule à en baver avec les PE.. Vos conseils sont toujours très utiles et vos petites anecdotes parfois drôles mais parfois très enervantes aussi ... Elles nous prouvent à quel point une ass mat n'a aucunes valeurs aux yeux de certains parents... On s'occupe quand même de ce qu'ils ont de plus précieux au monde, et je ne comprendrais jamais pourquoi on est si mal traité... bref merci encore à vous toutes, je me blindrais encore plus à l'avenir et surtout je reviendrais poster au moindre doute pour que vous me boostiez lol


----------

